# How soon into cure can you wrap CP soap?



## eera (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey all

First post here, go easy!

I'm living in Tropical Australia, and it's getting really, really, tropical with the Wet coming on, now I noticed the other day that one of my soaps was feeling a bit tacky and I wondered whether it was absorbing water from the air.

I discovered a soap I had bought shrink wrapped about 4 years ago in the back of the cupboard, and it was still in pristine condition with great scent, so I'm thinking if I do the same, it will preserve the scent and protect them from the moisture in the air.

So, do I leave the soap for 4-6 weeks to cure, or can I wrap before that?  I'm assuming that if it's not letting moisture in, it's also no coming out and might be softer than if it was fully air cured?

Cheers all.


----------



## lsg (Jan 26, 2014)

I usually let my cut bars cure for at least 4 weeks before wrapping. You might invest in a dehumidifier for your soaping room. I have one similar to this in my basement craft room.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000H0ZDD2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 27, 2014)

I too cure my bars for 4 weeks before packaging.  I use shrinkwrap bands and will still find that sitting after packaging sometimes I need to give them a quick hit with the heat gun to tighten them a bit.


----------



## jade-15 (Jan 28, 2014)

Do you have air con anywhere? Could consider storing soaps in that room while they cure. I've bought one of those little damp absorbers (refillable things) and have stuck that in the box with my soaps, layered on paper towel. Live in Brisbane though so not quite as humid as you!!
Also, I've found my lye has absorbed moisture too and need to throw it out - next container I open I will store in a sealed bag.


----------



## eera (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for your replies everyone.  The main issue is I use the laundry and a linen cupboard to store, I'll move them into the spare room


----------

